# More GT40s from AFX



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Now here is a page we should all check often:

http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa147/wahoo50/


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Boy, I sure like that Yellow one!

When that one hits the shelves, I'll pay retail! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

that yellow one is really nice!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I love the Dark Blue and Yellow front #6 one! SWEET color combo!

I love my Gulf colors GT40! That car is VERY nice! Been thinking about buying the red one, but may wait for the dark blue and yellow #6 now!

Also can't wait to see those F1 cars as the model in the pics! The current F1's are nice, but those will definitely be sweet!

Thanks for sharing Montoya1!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Sweet looking cars!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I need both of them.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Now here is a page we should all check often:
> 
> http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa147/wahoo50/


 
Whoa -- looks like clear windows with an interior panel over the motor. Or are my eyes screwed up again . . . ? :drunk:

I see my next two purchases at that link no matter what the case.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Yes in deed.Looks like very nice interior detail too.Must have both!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> Whoa -- looks like clear windows with an interior panel over the motor. Or are my eyes screwed up again . . . ? :drunk:
> 
> I see my next two purchases at that link no matter what the case.


'doba,

No, your eyes do not deceive you! Those are clear windows with interior panels for the cockpit and motor areas! They are drawing rendered but a great step in the right direction of having interiors. Definitely cool!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Two more for me to buy


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very cool indeed. If they continue to knock out killer products like these they are going to make a lot of slot car enthusiasts very happy.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I love there gt 40 the clear windows look great with the interior detailing. I know it is a lot of work to develope these bodies from scratch I hope they keep on this track. I never cared for the grey painted windowsbut I still bought 4 of them. A great product made right by professionals, as it should be.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> Very cool indeed. If they continue to knock out killer products like these they are going to make a lot of slot car enthusiasts very happy.


And broke...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Boy, I sure like that Yellow one!
> 
> When that one hits the shelves, I'll pay retail! :thumbsup:


Agreed. 

Not much of a preorder jump on the bandwagon guy myself...but I'll definately make the exception for that yellar beauty!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

wow, they look more like 1/32 detailed cars than "HO". I shudder to think what would happen to my wallet if wahoo started posting a whole line of endurance racers detailed to that level..... too cool.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Did anyone pull up that first pic of the Ultra G? Apparently those 'lace' style wheels are the real ones, as opposed to the cobbled up turbo/super G combo seen on the other thread here. Those are a great choice as they'll work with F1s, the GTs and many other sports/race cars.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Did anyone pull up that first pic of the Ultra G? Apparently those 'lace' style wheels are the real ones, as opposed to the cobbled up turbo/super G combo seen on the other thread here. Those are a great choice as they'll work with F1s, the GTs and many other sports/race cars.


Ulta G? How bout a link I haven't seen any new wheels from AW?

Roger Corrie


----------

